
Theranos’ proprietary tech wasn’t vetted by federal inspectors for two years - empressplay
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/30/10690420/theranos-blood-test-no-fda-federal-inspections-elizabeth-holmes
======
BinaryIdiot
> This suggests one of two possibilities: either Theranos’ customers received
> test results generated by equipment that no federal official checked for
> accuracy, or Theranos wasn’t using the proprietary technology

This claim is really interesting. I'm very curious to see what happens next in
this saga. It seems like Theranos could make all of this go away if they
simply demonstrated that their devices work. Hand them to a third party (or
multiple third parties) of scientists and let them validate the claims and use
the devices.

Since they haven't does this mean the device doesn't work or isn't reliable?
Or is it something else?

